# Problema con lavarropas no centrifuga



## leandro

hola gente del foro.
tengo un problema con el lavarropa, eso significa que si no lo arreglo pronto mi vieja se suicida.. jajaja.. el tema es asi.. 
tuve que cambiarle los bolilleros del tambor porque ya no daba mas y para eso es necesario destripar el %95 del aparato. cuando desconecte el motor que lleva 5 cables conectados, 2 se escaparon y se mezclaron, por lo tanto no supe, al armarlo, como deberian ir. Lo arme y funciona todo menos el centrifugado. como si el motor quiciera arrancar pero no tiene ganas. inverti los cables pensando que le habia errado pero no hubo cambio. supuse que era el capacitor que corrije el factor de potencia que se habria quemado con la mala conexion pero lo medi y sigue en su valor de 16uF. por lo tanto no se que puede ser... quiero creer q no fallecio el motor, ya que si yo le doy una manito el tipo gira pero lentamente y se que el timer no es porque lo demas lo hace sin problemas.. solo le faltaria potencia al motor.. por favor necesito urgente de vuestra saviduria... antes de quedar huerfano.. jeje   

Pd1: el lavarropas salvo ese inconveniente esta bien armado, lo conozco como si fuera mi hijo   
Pd2: modelo de lavarropa: whirpool AWG 258 (carga superior)
Pd3: Quiero ropa limpia otra vez..


----------



## BBMNet

Creo que el capacitor que mencionas no es para corregir el factor de potencia sino para arranque del motor. El tipo de motor utilizado en lavadoras es de doble bobina. Una para la operación normal y otra para la alta velocidad en centrifugado. Debería haber un switch centrífugo en el motor que hace que en baja velocidad el capacitor quede conectado para dar el arranque y una vez que alcanza su velocidad se desconecta. Esto coincide con el hecho de que mencionas que si lo giras con la mano el motor arranca.
Esos interruptores son fáciles de conseguir en cualquier tienda que venda refacciones para electrodomésticos. Solo proporcionales el modelo y marca de lavadora.

Suerte. Ojala este comentario te sirva.


----------



## leandro

gracias BBMNet.. pero ya lo solucione... como imagine tenia mal coectados los cables pero no eran solo 2 de los 5 que hay sino 3 de 5. o sea enchufe cualquier cosa.. me parecia rraro que no andara ya que es un motor comun de lavarropa asique investigue un poco hasta que encontre el error y ahora anda como nuevo y sin ruidos.. jejje. bueno igual muchas gracias... 
al que quiera consultar como arreglar un lavarropa whirpool awg 258 que me contacte... ya m elo se de memoria


----------



## raulfb

leandro dijo:


> gracias BBMNet.. pero ya lo solucione... como imagine tenia mal coectados los cables pero no eran solo 2 de los 5 que hay sino 3 de 5. o sea enchufe cualquier cosa.. me parecia rraro que no andara ya que es un motor comun de lavarropa asique investigue un poco hasta que encontre el error y ahora anda como nuevo y sin ruidos.. jejje. bueno igual muchas gracias...
> al que quiera consultar como arreglar un lavarropa whirpool awg 258 que me contacte... ya m elo se de memoria



como van las conexiones en el motor? tengo una ficha verde y blanca la demas son de ficha comun, no me centrifuga a 500rpm.


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNEOigxjtOTd72aWEK8Tyf5KWhHs2A

En la página 9 está el diagrama 

Saludos !


----------



## Neithanpicu

leandro dijo:


> gracias BBMNet.. pero ya lo solucione... como imagine tenia mal coectados los cables pero no eran solo 2 de los 5 que hay sino 3 de 5. o sea enchufe cualquier cosa.. me parecia rraro que no andara ya que es un motor comun de lavarropa asique investigue un poco hasta que encontre el error y ahora anda como nuevo y sin ruidos.. jejje. bueno igual muchas gracias...
> al que quiera consultar como arreglar un lavarropa whirpool awg 258 que me contacte... ya m elo se de memoria



Hola, yo tengo el mismo y el problema es que no desagota ni centrífuga. Que podrá ser ? Muchas gracias


----------



## hellfire4

A veces el problema se debe a que la gente no revisa la ropa y las dichosas monedas tapan las mangeras de desagote, yo tuve que sacar uno a la terraza, darle la vuelta, desabrochar la mangera que va del boliyero al pelusero y sacar monedas con una pinza, ya van al menos tres veces, y voy por una 4º vez, todo por descuidos, y hasta les enseñe que el manual de lavarropas bien dice sobre eso, pero nada, siguen haciendo la misma trastada .

En un caso así, se mira el pelusero y se mete el dedo en la boca de la mangera mencionada, ya que a veces se tantean las monedas.

Aca donde vivo somo muy estrictos, revisamos hasta dos veces los pantalones, una cuando va al cesto de la ropa sucia y la otra antes de meterlo a lavar.


En otro caso no cargaba aunque si desagotaba (lo tenia que cargar con botellas de agua de a poco), ya que era un modelo que tenía un filtro en la parte de la mangera de alimentación, y lo saque con una pinza de operaciones que tengo, con un alfiler lo limpie, y cuando lo devolví a su lugar, todo bien.


----------



## paliz

A veces la causa puede deberse a una falla en alguna pieza interna, como por ejemplo la bomba de agua, al fallar esta pieza, el circuito de control detecta que la tina no suelta el agua y ordena detener los siguientes ciclos.


----------



## hellfire4

Neithanpicu dijo:


> Hola, yo tengo el mismo y el problema es que no desagota ni centrífuga. Que podrá ser ? Muchas gracias


Una cuestión bastante típica (que la gente pregunte sin tener conocimientos)
¿tienes conocimientos para arreglarlo?. Ya que sino, lo ideal seria llevarlo a un tecnico.
A ver, si es un problema de la mangera de desagote como menciones, es relativamente sencillo de arreglar (basta con sacarla con cuidado y a veces si es necesario, usar un sellador en el extremo que va al boliyero).
Sino, tendrás que llevarlo a un especialista. A ver, aca te pueden orientar, pero a menos que tengas conocimientos, no te libras de tener que recurrir a un técnico, salvo que sea algo sencillo, o seas un temerario y a menudo la cosa suele terminar peor .


----------

